# FUCK you old man!



## Roughneck_91 (Apr 29, 2015)

It seems like any gym I go to there is a stupid fucking old man who lives there. He walks around smelling of mentholated deep heat rub, yapping the ears off anyone who'll listen. Only jumping on a machine every 10 minutes to do some ridiculous exercise. 

Do you know this man?


----------



## am122766 (Apr 29, 2015)

I hear ya brother!!! There is 2 at my gym. One that looks like he is 9 months pregnant that tries to tell people how to lift and what to improve on. Then he does 2 sets of shrugs on the smith machine and goes home. The other one follows you around and stares you down waiting on you to move so he can take your spot .......fucking ridiculous!


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Apr 29, 2015)

Theres one at my gym, looks pregnant, wears the same exact thing every fucking day! Let me paint this picture! 70s white guy w gray tom cruise style hair cut, the gay one when it was semi long. Wears a striped rugby sweater tucked in to some tight ass black sweats, lifting gloves, and a weight belt. Wears this 24/7 i believe. Does some retarded pilates lookin crunch on a flat bench so hes fucking tying up an entire bench. Its some half ass crunch and he has his arms out to the side and touches his ankles at the top... ugh wtf?! While still wearing the weight belt and gloves!! Does this for about an hour then clogs up the dip station to do some mutant form of tip/ ab exercise. Only to come back the next day and do the exact same thing again wearing the same thing


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 29, 2015)

Roughneck_91 said:


> It seems like any gym I go to there is a stupid fucking old man who lives there. He walks around smelling of mentholated deep heat rub, yapping the ears off anyone who'll listen. Only jumping on a machine every 10 minutes to do some ridiculous exercise.
> 
> Do you know this man?



Sorry if I offended you.  I like to put the mentholated deep heat rub on my balls.  It makes me feel young and alive. It burns so bad though that I forget how to keep good form so it looks like I am doing some ridiculous exercise and I look like an idiot.  Maybe we can go have a beer afterwards and you can tell me all about how to do it right.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes I know this man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowden (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuck you too.
Regards,
The old guy in the gym.


----------



## Dannie (Apr 29, 2015)

Old men need love too, but they gotta pay!


----------



## mac10chap (Apr 29, 2015)

Have one at my gym.   He always follows around all the bigger dudes and starts talking during your set...so you have to put the weights down, remove your ear phones just to hear him...it's usually some sort of current event question.  Then proceeds to inquire about the brand of your mp3 player and spends ample amounts of time comparing pros and cons of his vs yours.


----------



## jas101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Most of the old men at my gym follow the young girls around so they don't bother me. Lol. We did have a fat gay guy who would go straight to the locker room, get naked, and hang out there for a minimum of 2 hours. He would follow everyone around trying to converse with them. The gym owner final kicked him out. Lol.


----------



## solidassears (Apr 29, 2015)

I see that guy and two more every time I'm at the gym.. I was working with my trainer today and one old dude came over; sat and watched me doing ball 45 lb. dumbbell presses with my PT pushing me to the limit.. 

http://www.menshealth.com.sg/sites/default/files/oimg/shared/fitness/dumbbells_chest_ex2.jpg

When I finished and collapsed on the floor; he says; damn that girl is tough on an old man! He said; I'm too old for that shit, I just turned 60. Says I; well man, I'm 63, so get your ass in gear! Never saw him again..


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 29, 2015)

I have one at my gym.. The other day, his stupid old fuckin ass was just sitting on the shoulder press machine, I said what the fuck are you doin? This is a god damn gym. He just took the phone away from his ear and said.. "Just a min" It took everything in my power not to rip that phone out of his hand and jam it down his neck after I ripped his head off. Mother fucker. Id say.. He was about 68.. I almost killed him.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Apr 29, 2015)

LMAO. Its a pandemic...

Great stories guys. You guy old fellas know whether or not this applies to you  

The guy at my gym looks like my dad, so it makes me want to punch him a little bit more.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2015)

picking on reddog will get you nowhere!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2015)

Old dude at my gym is like mid-80s English gent, rides his bike there then chats up the milfs between sets! Totally unjerked, needs some gearz but what a legend!


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Apr 30, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Old dude at my gym is like mid-80s English gent, rides his bike there then chats up the milfs between sets! Totally unjerked, needs some gearz but what a legend!



I've never encountered this man personally, but strangely, I can picture exactly what your talking about


----------



## miznike (May 14, 2015)

This old dude at my gym come in and reeks so bad of alcohol you can't get within 20 ft of him. Couple of times he has came and got onto the treadmill next to me and I almost thro up. It's the old rotton booze smell mixed with sweat. Smells like a rotton goats ass. My wifey saw him come get next to be and laughed her ass off one day as I almost threw up on him.


----------



## charley (May 14, 2015)

Roughneck_91 said:


> It seems like any gym I go to there is a stupid fucking old man who lives there. He walks around smelling of mentholated deep heat rub, yapping the ears off anyone who'll listen. Only jumping on a machine every 10 minutes to do some ridiculous exercise.
> 
> Do you know this man?



...  I resemble that remark  ...


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 14, 2015)

miznike said:


> This old dude at my gym come in and reeks so bad of alcohol you can't get within 20 ft of him. Couple of times he has came and got onto the treadmill next to me and I almost thro up. It's the old rotton booze smell mixed with sweat. Smells like a rotton goats ass. My wifey saw him come get next to be and laughed her ass off one day as I almost threw up on him.



I hate that shit, regardless of age.


----------



## SUKS2BU (May 16, 2015)

The one at my gym works out in jeans and a button up shit.  And by workout I mean walk around and bother everyone especially the young girls.


----------

